# New Gaggia owner



## nukeman (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Thought I'd pop by and say hi. I got my hands on a Gaggia Classic from 2003 and just now finished installing a PID on it.

Cheers


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello, the best machine to start with! PID makes it even better


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Great choice! love my classic with PID


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome Nukeman, as said above you have a good machine to start with. All you learn from using the Gaggia Classic are transferable skills to use with other machines when yo decide to "upgrade"= inevitable


----------



## nukeman (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks for the warm welcome








While I do like the machine, I've been having some initial problems and I'll ask for some help with troubleshooting. I'm getting very soupy pucks and no crema. I've ordered the pressure gauge from Ebay to see if the pressure might be the culprit.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

nukeman said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome nukeman,

What grinder & beans are you using?


----------



## nukeman (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks.

I have two grinders; Ascaso Mini, and a Graef CM30 that came with the Gaggia. Tried using coarser/finer grinds, changing temp, but to no avail. Sometimes I get a very thin crema. I bought a couple of packs of 'regular' Swedish coffee beans that I thought I'd use to try out the machine before using the more expensive specialty coffee.


----------



## Kim Baker (Jun 9, 2018)

With great machine.


----------



## chimejar (Jun 17, 2018)

I owned a Gaggia Classic in the US, but decided not to bring it back with me







.


----------



## Chrisbateman (Jun 27, 2018)

Looking for a pre-2015 one of these, hoping for some luck on here


----------

